# How is the riding in San Fernando Valley??



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

I am familiar with San Gabriel Valley, and the LA west side, but how is the San Fernando Valley for morning or after work bike routes.

I am also familiar with the Simi ride, but are there any other fast weekend group rides???


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The San Fernando Valley Bike Club puts on several rides each weekend, varying from coffee runs to near centuries. Google them.

If you can take the heat, the San Fernando Valley can give you a lot of good riding. There are routes through the posh residential areas south of Ventura Blvd that'll provide a good deal of entertainment, if not a lot of mileage per se. Lots of small hills, and some leg-bitingly steep ones, too. Plenty of shade. Then there's Mulholland Drive at the top of the Santa Monicas. I enjoy my SFV riding.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks, 

I did a few rides with them years ago, when they were staging from the CSUN parking lot. Where is the starting point now?

What kind of weekday mileage are you able to get in. I am pondering a relocation to SFV, and not sure of what the riding is like M-F...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

t-moore said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I did a few rides with them years ago, when they were staging from the CSUN parking lot. Where is the starting point now?
> 
> What kind of weekday mileage are you able to get in. I am pondering a relocation to SFV, and not sure of what the riding is like M-F...


They still start at the CSUN parking lot. 

The Valley is a great place to ride.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

t-moore -- I'm not the guy to ask about mileage. The object of my craziness is feet climbed.

Traffic on Friday afternoons can get aggressive and miserable, but because the Valley is generally so flat, there will always be several streets near you that will provide a nice balance between through-ness and lightness of traffic. For instance, Magnolia Blvd. or Wilbur Avenue. It should be said, too, that because of the years of smog regulation, the air is no longer close to the nightmare it used to be. Now it's a rare day indeed that you can't see the San Gabriels and the Santa Monicas bright and clear in the distance.

Then again, I like to cycle in the shady parts. Wells Drive. Valley Vista. Topanga Canyon. It should be remembered, too, that the Westside of Los Angeles has some of the most temperate climate on the planet. There's a reason why it's so crowded and the property prices are so high...


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks all, for the replies...Tim


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

t-moore said:


> Thanks all, for the replies...Tim


lots of variety. You have the HW hills/Mulholland/HW reservoir on the east end, all the windy streets up to Mulholland south of Ventura Blvd (that lead to Nichols Cyn, etc), Sepulveda as a gateway to the westside and all the Santa Monicas further Northwest.

There's also a 5:00pm fast-guy ride at CSUN on Tuesdays I believe. Not sure about after the time change tho.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

And you can get up to the Verdugos and Angeles Crest.


----------

